# Hand held gps suggestions & questions



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Folks,

Thanks to Big Johnson & KPI my brother has been bitten by the Lake Erie Ice fishing bug! He is looking to buy a new GPS to mount on his 4 wheeler. He asked me to throw it out to you Lake Erie Ice fishing vets looking for the pros & cons of a good choice for a GPS. He is not internet savvy at all so that's why I'm helping him out with this.

Any input both good & bad would be great. Brand Names, touch screen -VS- push button, battery life and so on. 
Vendors welcome as well.

Anything you might have.

Thanks in advance.
Dixie Chicken


----------



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

I like my Delorme fairly simple to operate long battery life I use it on erie alot


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I use the Garmin Oregon 450 and i like it so far. i bought it in spring of last year for use while hunting morel mushrooms. i like it because you can set it to "sleep mode" and it still tracks your path. if youre like me, you just wander around until you find something. once i find something you can save the location as a waypoint (the unit itself can hold 2000 waypoints and 200 routes). once youre done you can hit "trackback" and it shows you the exact path you took so you can find your way back to your car or where ever you came from. the big selling point for me was that it shows elevation as well as exact coordinates and it has a compass. most of the other units being sold where i was shopping did not offer these unless you wanted to spend $500. the Oregon 450 cost me around $300. its also waterproof which was a big deal for my uses and not all GPS units are waterproof. the website says that the battery life is 16 hours but thats probably if its just left on and not doing anything. with my experience, the "active" battery life is around 10-12 hours.

there is a lot more to handheld GPS units than i thought when i started shopping for them. the Oregon 450 is more than i could have wanted out of a GPS unit (when i started all i wanted was elevation, coordinates, and a compass. i spent more than i had planned, but im glad i did because it has made all my hiking and mushroom hunting so much easier. i hope this helps, because i was confused when i started looking at GPS units.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks IGbullshark,

Good stuff here.

Anybody else got opinions?

DC


----------

